# Word 2003 draw/rotate flip grayed out



## ljCharlie (May 28, 2003)

Can anyone tell me why the Draw/Rotate or Flip option in MS Word 2003 is grayed out? I tried almost every kind of object and it's still grayed out. Can anyone show how to make it work?

Thanks!

ljCharlie


----------



## ljCharlie (May 28, 2003)

Well, I take that back. If I insert a vector clip art then I was able to rotate but not Text Box. I know I was able to rotate text box before but now I can't. None of the computers we have here will work.

ljCharlie


----------

